
Ruby was a lisp, originally - znpy
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/179642
======
mark_l_watson
I have been programming in Lisp languages since 1980. To me, Ruby and Haskell
feel like lisps, and JavaScript feels a little bit like a lisp.

------
lispm
That's mostly a joke - not more.

If you actually hear talks from Yukihiro Matsumoto, you'll see that he learned
some stuff by looking at Emacs Lisp and its implementation.

